# Can't connect to a Mac share from Windows



## PGrace (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a home network. I have added a Mac successfully to the LAN, and configured SMB file sharing on the Mac (OSX 10.5.7).
The mac can browse fine, to anywhere it has rights.
From any windows machine I can See the Mac in my workgroup, but upon trying to connect I always get "network path was not found" after it times out.

I can't find any help debugging this, any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=54704


----------

